

Recent Startup Trends - lpolovets
http://codingvc.com/recent-startup-trends

======
charlieirish
I see more and more investments pouring in to business/enterprise SaaS.
Analytics, whilst not normally considered SaaS, is certainly strong in the
mindset of investors and when companies start understanding how they can use
their analytics data, they will see fantastic returns. At the moment, it seems
that only small business ~<$10m really understand true analytics or conversion
optimisation.

Data Science startups/apps are an extension of this and my money would be on
them if they can easily show ROI to their clients.

------
micah_chatt
We've seen several of these trends already for 2013 and are really seeing a
buildup for 2014. My startup is a mashup of analytics, targeting neglected
industries, SaaS, and quantified self.

------
saosebastiao
I've never met a data scientist that would talk about tableau as if it were
anything fascinating. In fact, tableau is squarely in the target market of
accessible data science tools.

------
mmsimanga
Can someone help me out, is Data Science the new term replacing Business
Intelligence (BI) or is this just an extension of BI.

------
normloman
Trends: Because the best way to disrupt an industry is doing the same thing
everyone else is doing.

